# anatolian/ pyr mix??



## Tiffany (May 2, 2014)

last night i was thinking she was not a mix of those 2 breeds but im thinking she is know after a serch online of the breds. IDK what do u think?


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 2, 2014)

Do you know where she came from? With those ears and domed head I see beagle or lab mix.  But it could be camera angle.
I have an Anatolian now. She came from pure bred parents(saw them at the place I got her from). I had a rough coated pyr and a smooth coated pyr down in AR.  As pups you couldn't see any difference in the appearance of the smooth pyr and the toli as a pup.
I see subtle differences now as an almost adult toli compared to the smooth pyr but it's mainly lack of undercoat on the toil.
I don't think I would wager a guess on seeing the differences as  young pups. Unless you get the typical rough coated pyr.  Which sets them apart from other white LGD breeds.
What ever she is, she is darling!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2014)

how old is she? What is her weight?
Pyrenees have thick full coats... never heard of nor seen a purebred pyr that was "smooth-coated"
The picture is not giving a very good scale as to the size. 

Anatolians have long lanky legs even as 8 week old pups. Pyr's are heavier boned have double dewclaws that often pass on to their offspring even when mixed with another breed.

Both breeds are large dogs. 
As puppies go----
An *average* pyr and toli at 8 weeks (Female) is 16-20 lbs, 
Large- female at 8 wks 20- 20+ both pyrs and toli's
Small- female at 8 weeks 13-16 lbs


The number one thing I find in the picture that would be questionable as to whether she is would be her tail.
The tail is incorrect for either breed. Unless she is really young like a 4-5 week old pup. Both breeds at 6-8 weeks have much thicker tails that are "fuller".  Definitely would have more coat on it than she does.

I will say she has a strong stance and is *too cute*! Her blonde eyelashes on the one eye is typical in many pyrs! LOL

Of course more pics would be great....

Ok, so I just like pics of dogs


----------



## Tiffany (May 3, 2014)

i went and seen her and her family. Father was Anatolian mother was Pyr. She has a curly pig tail like dad and coat like dad weight im guessing 15 pounds at 7 weeks o and the dewclaws on the hind feet. and omg do they play dead well LOL.  When we went to see them there she was laying in the pen with goats all around not moving one bit. My kids where like is that one dead LOL. We watched her and she seemed to be good with the goats. And since we got her she wines wanting in with the goats. But my goats are scared of her lol. Will get more pics later trying to work on her pen to get it finished up.


----------



## Tiffany (May 4, 2014)

Here is a pic from this am. She is not photogenic so best I can do will try to get a up and moving pic but all she does is sleep lol


----------



## luvmypets (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Tiffany (May 4, 2014)




----------



## luvmypets (May 4, 2014)

Omg omg


----------



## Tiffany (May 4, 2014)

She is a Cutie so what's everyone's thought know? I think she looks like a asd pyr mix.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 5, 2014)

I just don't see the mix but what do I know. If you saw the parents I am more than willing to keep looking at those darling pictures and watch her grow into what she's gonna be! To cute!


----------



## Baymule (May 5, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a bunch of that particular mix, including puppies and she just doesn't look like any of mine either. h


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 16, 2014)

Well she is 3 months old and almost knee high. Unsure of weight but she is heavy  maybe around 30 pounds.  Think she is taking after the Anatolian side as she is all legs LOL.  We had 1 vet visit already got a second at the end of the month. The vet said  she is a Anatolian/ pry said she acts like she will be a very mellow quite girl. We had a rough patch and she still gets to only see the goats daily being she loves to chase them in a puppy play manor. As there big scarredy butts grr. But as of today she was of leash and in with them and did awesome. She thought about chasing one but look at me first and walked away.  Filling very proud of her hopping she keeps up the attitude of goats are friend not playmates lol.
btw ive had a beagle heeler mix before and shes done out did his full grown weight and size lol. and by looking at her feet she has a long way to go still. I plan to get her 6 month wight and doubling it. for her guessed adult weight. Im betting she will be around 60 pound at 6 months. So a adult weight of 120ish?? is what im figuring on
Here is some pics of her which was hard to get as she was always under foot or on the go


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2014)

Updates? Pics? How is she working out?


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 11, 2018)

The parents may have crosses in their background.  The thing is that you are working with her and she is learning to be a good LGD.  The actual cross in less important than how she works.  I prefer not to cross breeds just because with a purebred you know what you are getting into going in. But there are many successful crossed GD breed dogs out there working spectacularly.  Like I say, it is the work, not the looks, that is most important.  Sounds like you and she are going  great job!


----------

